# Pulled a muscle in my leg/***



## SuperFLY (Dec 21, 2011)

Not pleasant.

was during an aikido lesson. did the warm-up as normal with everyone else (if im honest we didnt warm up as long as normal as someone else was taking the class so this 'may' have been a factor)

so, did the warm-up, then did a load of ukemis/rolls and then we started doing assisted rolls where you grab someones arms and they throw you. did the 1st set fine but during a backwards diagonal one i felt something in my leg, at the time i just thought id knocked it as i rolled and didnt pay much attention to it. then during the 2nd set i grabbed the guy, he went to throw me and my leg gave out with a lot of pain meaning i didnt have much momentum to roll and nearly faceplanted into the mat. luckily i managed to tusk at the last second and kinda rolled over and spawled onto my back.

originally the pain was quite intense along the side/back of my left thigh. my sensei told me to lay on my back and went to try to move my leg. pulling into my chest was fine but the moment he went to move it across me i said to stop, just too painful.

spent the next 20mins standing there massaging my leg and the pain moved up and up and is now right in my left cheek. 

this was 2 days ago and its still there but its not as bad as it was and my range of motion is coming back. i can still walk around, push pressure on my leg etc.. but its just if i try to move it across my body that it feels really really tight.

i havent seen anyone about it, its not bothering me and it is improving so i dont think i've done anything too serious. there's no visible bruising that normally goes with a tear, just feels like i've properly pulled it.


at least its coming up to xmas and i can rest for a week, no training for the next couple of weeks an let it recover. and thank god i did it after my last grading


----------



## Flea (Dec 21, 2011)

Even if you don't think it's serious, see someone anyway.  I said the same thing with my groin injury.  Because I didn't think I needed to take care of it, I didn't take the steps to educate myself about it.  As a result I've re-injured it several times with the best of intentions and I'm still very limited 5 months later.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

I put my back out during Tae Kwon Do back in early 1998. Postponed going to a doctor until about 6 months later when it was throbbing of pain. Found out I had pulled S3 and S4 of the sacrum discs in my lower back. Still have on occasion lower back pain, which in my line of work, (I serve in EMS/Fire) isn't always helpful!

My advice, go see your physician, just to be on the safe side!


----------



## SuperFLY (Dec 22, 2011)

agreed, tis always a good idea.

pain/tightness is actually almost gone and my range of motion has mostly returned which is good but still.

im not going to do anything over xmas, just relax. i need a break from work and stress  then once the holidays are done i'll probably pop in. i have to anyway for a followup test for something else unrelated so i can do both at the same time 

i was getting massages a while ago too for my upper back/neck that i keep meaning to start again so she'll probably have some insight as well


----------



## decepticon (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to be a licensed massage therapist, but am no longer practicing. The "formula" we used to follow in almost all cases was 1) allow time for the muscle to heal, 2) do light stretching specific to the affected area/muscles, and 3) slowly work to strengthen the affected muscles and restore them to as close to preinjury status possible.

It's really important to not get the steps out of order, trying to strengthen muscles that are not yet healed, for example. That will either cause more injury or reinjure an area that has started healing - which can increase the amount of scar tissue that might form.

Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------

